# Lloyds Register of Yachts



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I am researching the Steam Yacht NAHLIN for a large painting of the ship off Cowes and am trying to track down the vessel's 'Name Flag'. 

Lloyds Register of Yachts has a colour section of vessels private 'name flags'. I'm hoping she is listed.

My only copy of the Register is for 1929 and of course NAHLIN was built in 1930 and I believe was out of register sometime about 1937.

I would be most greatful to hear from anyone with a Register from the years 1931 to 1936.

Thanks!

Stephen


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Stephen,

If no-one has the relevant copy of Lloyd's Register of Yachts to hand, according to *this entry* on Lloyd's website, the information you want will be held in several locations, one of which is the *Ulster Folk and Transport Museum*. (Thumb)


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Contact Southampton Reference Library - special collections (maritime). Very helpful - they have a continuous run of these volumes and you'll be almost certain to find what you want there.

Dave W


----------



## pass the salt (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a copy of 1931 Lloyd's register of yachts. I am in the process of selling it but we can drag some information out of it before it goes. She's in there. John Brown and co.Titled lady owner. 4 steam turbines. If you have another e-mail address I can scan the page and send it to you if you like?


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

The following was extracted from the shipbuilding database on "Clydesite" website and credits as follow. There is an image on the database also.

Last updated: by Stuart Cameron from the original records by Stuart Cameron
Additional information from Joe McMillan Collection. 
Previous updates by Paul Strathdee, Colin Campbell and Gavin Stewart 

<img src="http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/ships/1930/NAHLIN_533.jpg" alt="sy NAHLIN"> 

NAHLIN
built by John Brown Clydebank,
Yard No 533 
Engines by Shipbuilder 
________________________________________

Last Name: NAHLIN
Previous Names: 1930-37 NAHLIN / 1937-48 LUCAREFUL / 1948-99 LIBERTATEA / 1999- NAHLIN
Propulsion: 4 single reduction geared turbine of 400sp .2 W type boilers working pressure 250lb. Large fuel and water tanks Twin sc
Launched: Monday, 28/04/1930
Built: 1930
Ship Type: Steam Yacht
Tonnage: 1392 grt
Length: 296 feet 0
Breadth: 36 feet 2
Draught: 14 feet 9
Owner History:
1930-37 Lady Yule Glasgow 
1937-39 King Carol II of Romania 
1939-99 Romainan Govt 
1999-20?? Edmiston & Co, Glasgow
Status: Under Restoration - 2005

From G L Watson & Co website 

In 1929 G.L. Watson & Co. was commissioned by the heiress Lady Yule to design a steam yacht that would permit her to "visit every part of the globe she desired". Following in a line of acknowledged classics we produced a design which was at the pinnacle of the evolution of clipper bow and counter stern steam yachts. Clydebuilt by John Brown & Co., Nahlin's elegance was acclaimed in her day and, with her survival to the 21st century, she remains the ultimate classic power
yacht.
After several extended cruises, including a cir***navigation, Lady Yule made Nahlin available for charter. In the summer of 1936 King Edward VIII chartered her for a cruise down the Adriatic and on to Istanbul. The presence of Wallis Simpson aboard attracted great media attention and the news of the royal romance immediately preceded the abdication crisis. These news reports also brought Nahlin to the attention of King Carol II of Romania who acquired her in 1937. With the outbreak of war King Carol quit his throne and Nahlin was left on the backwaters of the Danube. Ironically, this was to be Nahlin's salvation. Unlike many pre war yachts, Nahlin was neither requisitioned for the war effort, nor modernised in the post war era. Instead she survived largely unmodified. 

In 1988 William Collier had recently moved to the south of France and with the encouragement of Nicholas Edmiston set about investigating Nahlin's fate. Discovered on the banks of the Danube operating as a floating restaurant she was in a sorry state but, despite neglect, Nahlin's beauty shone through. Inspired by Collier's photographs the pair set about her rescue.

With the collapse of the Soviet block and the Romanian revolution the yacht was sold to a privatised company. Edmiston and Collier began the hard task of her purchase & repatriation. With the volatile post communist political situation there was much frustration, but finally in 1999 Nahlin returned to British waters and today Nahlin is once again registered in her home port of Glasgow

In the years since her return to the UK G.L. Watson's sister company, Yachtworks, have been engaged in stabilising her condition and preparing her for restoration. To date the ship has been drydocked and her hull has been comprehensively surveyed. Over 450 tons of asbestos insulation, heavy fuel oil and debris have been been removed. The surviving interior has been surveyed, and CAD drawings produced of interior designs and panelling schemes. Casts have been made of delicate plaster mouldings and enrichments. These coupled with the archival material in the G.L. Watson archives provide an un
rivalled basis for her restoration.

G.L. Watson & Co. were appointed Special Consultants to the Nahlin Project in 2000 and with first hand experience of the vessel, the partners at G.L. Watson have produced concept drawings of how Nahlin can be rebuilt and brought back into use as the ultimate classic yacht."

www.glwatson.com 


At the outbreak of war, King Carol abdicated his throne and NAHLIN (renamed LUCEAFARUL) was left in a backwater of the Danube River. In 1988 she was discovered operating as a floating restaurant on the Danube renamed LIBERTATEA. Purchased by Edmiston. Dr William Collier, consultant to Edmiston & Co, managed her removal from Romania and re
delivery to British Waters.


----------



## Kingham SJ (Dec 11, 2008)

*greenpeace*

Looking for information about a sailing vessel [size unknown]she was called MIRANDA,sold about 1981 to Greenpeace,had the masts removed at time of sale.Not much to go on, favour for a friend


----------

